# Skill developing wish list



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

If you could learn a new skill related to spinning, weaving and dyeing and using the results, no matter how obscure or random, what would it be?

In the distant future I will learn to weave cat proof upholstery fabric and the recover my chairs.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

As a cat person, unless it is woven from wire, I don’t think cat proof fabric is possible.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

KateLyn11 said:


> As a cat person, unless it is woven from wire, I don't think cat proof fabric is possible.


Please come and have a look at the flywire on my front door. It has metal flywire not the usual nylon mesh. Frodo made some very pretty patterns with his claws. He would take a flying leap and side down the door. SCREEEEECH SCREEEEEERRCH. It is OK it still keeps the flies out. The new wire has been sitting in the back shed waiting for my son to get a round tuit ~~~ or around to it. Perhaps there is no need to do it now, poor Frodo died nearly 4 months ago.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> If you could learn a new skill related to spinning, weaving and dyeing and using the results, no matter how obscure or random, what would it be?
> 
> In the distant future I will learn to weave cat proof upholstery fabric and the recover my chairs.


Kumihimo Weaving. I do have a book somewhere on the bookshelves.

Nuno felting. I do have the book _ Nuno Nouveau: Fashionable Felt for Accessories & Home Decor _ by Liz Clay on the bookshelves.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Spinningmary said:


> If you could learn a new skill related to spinning, weaving and dyeing and using the results, no matter how obscure or random, what would it be?
> 
> In the distant future I will learn to weave cat proof upholstery fabric and the recover my chairs.


I think you might need to weave with kevelar (sp), just kidding, you will be a millionaire if you can do that, my fingers are crossed for you. You know I'm just having fun with you.

Janallyn


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Knitted by Nan said:


> Please come and have a look at the flywire on my front door. It has metal flywire not the usual nylon mesh. Frodo made some very pretty patterns with his claws. He would take a flying leap and side down the door. SCREEEEECH SCREEEEEERRCH. It is OK it still keeps the flies out. The new wire has been sitting in the back shed waiting for my son to get a round tuit ~~~ or around to it. Perhaps there is no need to do it now, poor Frodo died nearly 4 months ago.


I was thinking of something more like the gauge of rabbit wire, though the cats in the neighborhood do leave my chicken wire barriers alone, though that might be the individual cats. I did have a cat totally destroy a 1x4 wood door frame, it just couldn't stand up to her claws.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Would like to spin straw into gold?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

OH my My Ozzy has a scratching post. lol It is a 2 X 4 railing in the basement. He has to show me every time he goes down there. I just tell him he is a big boy and he does more. lol Good luck on weaving cat proof.... lol Ozzy pretty much leaves the fabric alone he does have a blankey and the dawg bed he roughs up a bit with his kneeding.

My newest is going to be making a rug from a fleece. I will start in the spring I have 2 fleeces that are perfect but need to be outside as it is a little wet and messy.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Mine have a scratching post, and a cardboard scratcher that hangs from a door knob. It is still a constant battle to keep them from scratching the furniture. Learning to leave the Christmas tree alone was a piece of cake compared to this. 

As for spinning, I don’t have much time to spend on it (reading and knitting) so have only used a drop spindle, but I do want to get a portable wheel and learn to use it.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm with Wordancer.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

At this point I don't need a new skill, I need to get better at the basic skills of spinning, because right now, I am not very skillful at it. :sm06:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well Wordancer when you do it let me know then I will start but only if it works.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I would like my fairy godmother to tap me on the head to give me the gift of arranging my time better so that I can do more honing of the skills I already possess.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Well Wordancer when you do it let me know then I will start but only if it works.


You do know that this is a Medieval reference to spinning flax into linen, right?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> You do know that this is a Medieval reference to spinning flax into linen, right?


No, I didn't know that.
But if I had an endless free supply of quivut...that could be spin into gold $$$
:sm04: :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## possumlj (Nov 26, 2018)

I know how to dye cotton with fiber-reactive dyes. But I would like to learn an easy way to dye wool, which I use more often.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Spinningmary said:


> If you could learn a new skill related to spinning, weaving and dyeing and using the results, no matter how obscure or random, what would it be? In the distant future I will learn to weave cat proof upholstery fabric and the recover my chairs.


If I had the funds and energy, I would take Master's Spinning program through Olds College in Canada. While scouting it out on the internet, I was able to figure out mostly what the course covers. And by emailing Olds program coordinator, I was able to obtain more information that is enough to create my own self study program.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

wordancer said:


> If I had the funds and energy, I would take Master's Spinning program through Olds College in Canada. While scouting it out on the internet, I was able to figure out mostly what the course covers. And by emailing Olds program coordinator, I was able to obtain more information that is enough to create my own self study program.


Very cool You can do it!!!!!!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

That Olds Collage sounds amazing. I'm a little envious.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Spinningmary said:


> That Olds Collage sounds amazing. I'm a little envious.


I'm not actually going, I be using the information I found to make my own self-study program of a sort. 
????


----------

